
Show HN: Liber Brunoniana – Hacking a Better Encyclopedia - jswrenn
http://liber-brunoniana.github.io/
======
jswrenn
I haven't had much time to study history since I started a CS grad program, so
this side project was my way of scratching that itch. It far exceeded
expectations, and University Archives has expressed interest in making it the
official distribution of Encyclopedia Brunoniana.

There's a technical write-up of the project covering everything from
processing, compilation, and design. [1] This iteration of Stiki, the static
wiki generator powering Liber Brunoniana, is mostly written in Bash, but a
past version was written in Racket (with article authoring in markdown) and
I'm looking at extending Pollen for the next iteration with deeper version
control integration.

[1] [http://liber-
brunoniana.github.io/Articles/Liber%20Brunonian...](http://liber-
brunoniana.github.io/Articles/Liber%20Brunoniana.html)

------
nappy
This is cool.

As a Brown alum: this is really really really cool. Thank you for sharing.

~~~
blahedo
PhD'04 here (from Charniak's NLP research group), and likewise.

Which research group are you in? Is the NLP work tied to your research, or is
this entirely a side thing?

~~~
jswrenn
Thanks! PhD in the PLT group; I still know virtually nothing about NLP. In
fact, if this had been an NLP project from the get-go, I probably wouldn't
have started it.

This project began with me creating wiki software for the campus history
interest group I run, realizing that a wiki with no content was _very_ lonely,
and importing Encyclopedia Brunoniana as a remedy. From there, it was hard to
resist the temptation to try to structure the documents. I threw an hour at it
or so every Friday night.

------
sccxy
Why your logo/header have to be 3MB?

